# I got spoiled already - check out my new handbag!



## Becka (Dec 15, 2006)

My oldest bro spoiled me yet again this year w/ this handbag. i luv it, just had to show it off !! what do you gals think? its the nicest bag I've ever owned, genuine leather, completely made by hand. its styled after the birk*n bag (pic 4), and prolly just as well made, it'll last my lifetime i'm sure. really neat design you can actually pull over a top flap from inside and lock it completely.


----------



## monniej (Dec 15, 2006)

girl, that bag is hot! your brother really did a nice job! he could shop for me anytime!


----------



## han (Dec 15, 2006)

nice bag and that was sweet of your brother!


----------



## empericalbeauty (Dec 15, 2006)

Oh wow. that looks really gorgeous.


----------



## Little_Lisa (Dec 15, 2006)

Cool bag! That was very sweet of your brother!


----------



## dentaldee (Dec 15, 2006)

very nice!!!!!!!! how did your brother manage to do such a great job!!! my bro wouldn't have a clue!!!


----------



## moon14 (Dec 15, 2006)

very nice !!


----------



## michal_cohen (Dec 15, 2006)

cuteeeeeeee

enjoy


----------



## WhitneyF (Dec 15, 2006)

I really like it! What a sweet bro!


----------



## Marisol (Dec 15, 2006)

Nice purse!


----------



## mzmephime (Dec 15, 2006)

nice bag


----------



## usersassychick0 (Dec 15, 2006)

great purse, enjoy!!


----------



## tadzio79 (Dec 15, 2006)

wow that's an awesome purse!!! enjoy!


----------



## luxotika (Dec 15, 2006)

I don't have a brother, but if I did, I imagine that he wouldn't have picked out something this hot!


----------



## littletingoddes (Dec 16, 2006)

Cute purse! What a sweet brother!


----------



## Maja (Dec 16, 2006)

Gorgeous purse! You're brother is really sweet!


----------



## Becka (Dec 16, 2006)

thanks Ladies! I'm really lucky to have a bro like this, we have a tight relationship, i really adore him. i got him a hugo boss scarf for xmas, i hope he likes it, its really hard to shop for him coz his taste is quite fine, takes me forever to find something I think he'll like.

He has always been this way - you know when I was about 12, he asked mom to borrow her credit card so he could go buy me a birthday gift and pay her back later. Well, what did he buy me? $60 worth of christian dior makeup!!! I was 12, and he would have been 17 :laughing: . I don't even remember wearing the mu I think mom may have thought it was too much for me and repo'd it


----------



## KimC2005 (Dec 16, 2006)

Wow! Your brother did a great job! Nice purse!


----------



## NYAngel98 (Dec 16, 2006)

He's got good taste!! Nice bag! Enjoy!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## prettypretty (Dec 17, 2006)

Cool bag!


----------



## pinkbundles (Dec 17, 2006)

i love it!


----------



## CzarownicaGosia (Dec 17, 2006)

It's really nice.


----------



## Aquilah (Dec 20, 2006)

Nice bag! Is that last pic Nicole Richie w/ Naomi Watts?


----------



## jdepp_84 (Dec 20, 2006)

Such a cute bag. You have such a nice brother  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## AnnaBelle (Dec 22, 2006)

That is a beautiful bag! Your brother has good taste!


----------



## Jennifer (Dec 24, 2006)

that's really cute! i love the color, too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> enjoy!


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Dec 24, 2006)

i never had heard of the "brick n bag" or whatever it is called before this thread.

and by the sounds of it, it is proboably pretty pricey but it seems like something i must have.

i am in love with your new bag


----------



## smurfette (Dec 26, 2006)

you bro is good at choosing bags!!!

the bag is so pretty and very classy!!!


----------



## Teresamachado (Dec 26, 2006)

What a great brother you have. Great bag!!!!


----------



## Gleam84 (Dec 26, 2006)

The bag looks beautiful! So sweet of your brother.


----------



## magosienne (Dec 27, 2006)

cool bag ! that's so sweet of your brother!


----------



## kewlgal (Dec 28, 2006)

Pretty bag... Your brother is so sweet.. Wished I have a brother like him... haha


----------



## Shelley (Dec 31, 2006)

I love your new purse, gorgeous! Your brother is a good shopper.:rockwoot:


----------



## spazbaby (Dec 31, 2006)

That bag looks VERY luxurious! Who is it made by? I have been looking for a nice square tote.


----------



## Nikki_01 (Jan 2, 2007)

Cute purse !


----------

